# Please help me regarding URGENT CITIZENSHIP CEREMONY



## SrkSlm (May 16, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have passed my Australian Citizenship Test on 15 April 2016 and received a letter by post from the Minister of Immigration and Border Protection stating that my citizenship application has been approved. Further, the letter advised that the local city council will contact me in regards to the Citizenship Ceremony. I am aware that it takes 2/3 months to make the Pledge and therefore waiting for the response from the council.

However, my situation suddenly got change last week when I heard that my Dad is very sick. Actually, he went through eye surgery last year back home in Bangladesh. However, due to some infection, doctor suggested to go through another surgery immediately otherwise, it may permanently damage his retina which may lead to permanent blindness! My parents got scared hearing this and decided to go to Thailand for that surgery asap. As I am the only child of my parents, therefore, they urgently need me in Thailand. 

I live in Perth city and immediately contacted the Thai consulate office based in Perth as well as checked their website to apply for a visa using my Bangladeshi passport. Unfortunately, they said that, they do not proceed visa in Perth for Bangladeshi citizens and I need to apply directly to the Thai Embassy in Canberra. I did contact them and they said that, for Bangladeshi citizens it will take 21 days to get approved! I have estimated all together it’s a matter of 25 days including posting to Canberra and getting it back! 

Such delay will put my Dad at high risk and this is why I would like to apply for the Urgent Citizenship Ceremony to get Australian Passport which will help me to fly Thailand without any visa problem like flying with Bangladeshi passport.

Could you please help me guys?
How long it may take in my situation to obtain an Australian Passport?
Will a recommendation letter from Bangladeshi Doctor will be enough as supporting evidence for this application?
Please advise whether I need to attach any other document in my application as a prove of legitimate applicant?

Please share you experiences which will help me a lot!

Best Regards,
Salim


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

SrkSlm said:


> Hi everyone, I have passed my Australian Citizenship Test on 15 April 2016 and received a letter by post from the Minister of Immigration and Border Protection stating that my citizenship application has been approved. Further, the letter advised that the local city council will contact me in regards to the Citizenship Ceremony. I am aware that it takes 2/3 months to make the Pledge and therefore waiting for the response from the council.
> 
> However, my situation suddenly got change last week when I heard that my Dad is very sick. Actually, he went through eye surgery last year back home in Bangladesh. However, due to some infection, doctor suggested to go through another surgery immediately otherwise, it may permanently damage his retina which may lead to permanent blindness! My parents got scared hearing this and decided to go to Thailand for that surgery asap. As I am the only child of my parents, therefore, they urgently need me in Thailand.
> 
> ...


The DIBP has already addressed this query - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/pathways-processes/Citi/Attending-your-ceremony

Good luck, and wishing your father a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

You can certainly request it, but since your father's life isn't in danger it's very possible they won't grant an urgent ceremony. You also have to be prepared that the time for an urgent ceremony plus getting an Australian passport is likely to be greater than 25 days.


----------

